# VBS scrips anyone?



## CAPITAL LETTERS (Feb 11, 2009)

hi. i just entering the world of .vbs

i have made several little scrips that do various sorts of things 
(flash numlock, capslock and scrolllock repeatedly... a 'disco' as such. i have also made a .vbs gui-less text spammer and others) 

but there is just one thing i cant figure out and i need all ur help.

i need to make a script that opens a .exe file at a certain time
(eg. to open up bitlord at 1 in the morning (off peak))

if anyone can help me make it or even make it for me, that would be great


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey I don't know much of anything on VBS scripts but if you don't mind posing the ones you have for other to use, cause I do enjoy using them. Maybe we can have our very on VBS scripts here on TPU.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2009)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/d5fk67ky.aspx



> Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
> WshShell.Run "%windir%\notepad.exe"


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (Feb 11, 2009)

here is a code that will speak at you

```
strText = "never gonna give you up. Never gonna let you down. Never gonna run around and desert you. Never gonna make you cry. Never gonna say goodbye. Never gonna tell a lie, and hurt you"

Set objVoice = CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice")
objVoice.Speak strText
```


here is the 'disco' (one of my favorites)

```
Set wshShell =wscript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
msgbox ("LOl u FaIl, hAVe fUN TypinG nOw. To StOp it, Go IntO tHe prOcesseS TAb iN TaSK MAnAGER anD eND 'WscRIPT.exe' .:':.:':..:':.:':.:':.:':.:':.:':.:':..:':.:':.:':.:':.:':.:':.:':. BROUGHT TO YOU BY JASON ")
do
wscript.sleep 100
wshshell.sendkeys "{CAPSLOCK}"
wshshell.sendkeys "{NUMLOCK}"
wshshell.sendkeys "{SCROLLLOCK}"
loop
```

and my gui-less text spammer. but this fails it starts typing the other words before its finished type the first word. u can chage this by changing the "for i=1 to 250" eg change it too "for i=1 to 10"

```
set wshshell = createobject("wscript.shell")

wscript.sleep 100

for i=1 to 250

wshshell.sendkeys "LOL MY VBS SPAMMER FAILs!?!?!?! C4N 1 H4S P1E N0W"

wshshell.sendkeys "{enter}"

next
```


----------

